# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  مشکل در شناسایی قسمتی از کد

## siroosss

با سلام مجدد
سوالم اشکال داشت اصلاحش کردم
من تو یه سایتی چند تا آموزش داشت که خواسته بود چند تا یونیت بسازم
من این کار رو با هزار زحمتی بود ساختم 
ولی حالا گیر کار اینجاست که من نمی تونم پروژه رو ران کنم 
یعنی دکمه های این کار غیر فعال شده 
حالا نمی دونم باید چی کار کنم
میشه کمکم کنید؟

----------

